

The six hour startup - herdrick
http://blog.seattlepi.nwsource.com/venture/archives/123864.asp

======
roberte3
Check out the groups website <http://saturdayhouse.org> , we are essentially a
geek group that gets together twice a week to hang out, work on projects, do
gameing and other fun activities twice a week. (Wednesday night and all day
Saturday.)

We have a space in the Seattle area, and anyone reading this is more than
welcome to come join us.

We have also done another six hour startup project called gamewrangle.com that
was done two weeks ago.

Again anyone reading this is welcome to come join us.

------
MisterMerkin
It's as useful as a six hour start up would be, too.

------
jgrahamc
I don't remember exactly how many hours I worked on <http://l8tr.org/>, but it
wasn't more than a day. Now l8tr gets constant use, but I'd hardly call it a
start-up. Tagmindr sounds similar, a useful little thing that happens to be on
the web.

John.

------
carpal
And I thought that 54 hours was hard...

(<http://atlanta.startupweekend.com>)

